# Tarapoto III



## romanito (May 30, 2006)

gracias PACOLAM  ..por no crucificarme, es que solo quise ser 100 x 100 sincero con mi opinion...........


----------



## Jose Perez (Aug 10, 2005)

Si Romanito aca en el foro peruano vas a ver ciudades feas,zonas feas y partes muy pobres.Porque no podemos mentir,el Peru es pobre.Nosotros no escondemos nada,hay muchos paises que si lo hacen en skyscrapercity.Tambien claro vamos a mostrar muchas cosas modernas,porque el Peru tambien tiene zonas muy modernas y bonitas.Osea vas a ver de todo,y mientras los comentarios sean de buena intencion aca no te vamos a matar.saludos.


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

romanito said:


> Espero que no lo vayan a tomar a mal amigos peruanos por lo que voy a opinar ,........no me gusta esta ciudad, se la ve muy pobre y desordenada ademas con 150.000 habitantes deberia tener un aspecto mucho mejor ,las construcciones estan a medio terminar,el desorden es total..en fin me parece que peru tiene mejores ciudades para mostrar que esta ........de eso estoy seguro.... :sleepy:


La idea es mostrar lo que tenemos (necesitamos conocernos mejor) y ver cómo vamos progresando.
Tu crítica es razonable y sana, así que no hay ningún problema.


----------



## fayo (Nov 8, 2003)

*no es tan feo como muchos dicen.....*

muchas de las fotos son tomadas en los distritos cercanos a la ciudad, mas no es parte de la ciudad.

pero para ser sincero, tarapoto es mucho mas atractivo q muchas ciudades de la costa de la misma poblacion, pero si debo decir q le falta mayor cantidad de cunetas, pistas y veredas....

ademas esta ciudad es actualmente turistico y es muy conocido por su gran movimiento aereo q tiene y por su atractivo natural...... o sea su fuerte de esta ciudad es mas el entorno natural ( lagos, lagunas, cataratas, rios, valles frondosos, clima, la corillera azul o cerro escalera q esta frente a la ciudad con una vegetacion muy densa.....etc.) y no lo urbano, q como dije es muy comercial y lleno de nuevas construcciones de 3 , 4 o 5 pisos pero q quiza le falta acabados y un* mejor control municipal*.....


----------



## fayo (Nov 8, 2003)

*una foto de 100 en las 4 tarapotos q mostre.*


----------



## Jose Perez (Aug 10, 2005)

bueno veo mejor a Tarapoto que a Pucallpa o Puerto Maldonado.Pero no puedes dudar que Iquitos esta mejor que Tarapoto,Iquitos es mas ciudad.


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

yo creo, q la ciudad más bonita de la selva es La Merced


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

No me gusta se ve demasiado caótica esta ciudad.


----------



## FerGon (Jun 7, 2004)

Fayo alcalde de Tarapoto! :applause:


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

romanito said:


> Espero que no lo vayan a tomar a mal amigos peruanos por lo que voy a opinar ,........no me gusta esta ciudad, se la ve muy pobre y desordenada ademas con 150.000 habitantes deberia tener un aspecto mucho mejor ,las construcciones estan a medio terminar,el desorden es total..en fin me parece que peru tiene mejores ciudades para mostrar que esta ........de eso estoy seguro.... :sleepy:


El gran problema es que en el Perú no existe un Instituto de Planeamiento que trabaje en simultáneo con las municipalidades para restringir construcciones en zonas de alta vulnerabilidad sísmica o proyectar futuras habilitaciones urbanas en forma ordenada, en todas nuestras ciudades cualquier empresa compra un terreno, lo divide en lotes y luego lo venden formando una nueva urbanización, en muchas de éstas la gente construye sus casas de la forma que se le antoje y en la mayoría de casos sin ni siquiera contar con servicios de agua y alcantarillado, suena feo, pero es la realidad de nuestro País, es por ello que muchas de nuestras ciudades tiene ese aspecto caótico y desordenado.


----------



## ElCaminante2010 (Jan 1, 2010)

Hola a todos, acá de les dejo un blog en donde encontraran mas y mejores fotos de Tarapoto y la región San Martín en alta resolución. Les invito a descargarlas totalmente gratis.
http://www.meescapedecasa.com
Si desean más fotografías sólo pídanmelas a través del blog, y se las mando a su correo.


----------



## ElCaminante2010 (Jan 1, 2010)

*Ahi les dejo una de la Plaza de Armas*

http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2718/4020466528_ff9bd52424_b.jpg


----------



## fer051 (Sep 23, 2015)

no se puede ver las imágenes del principio, solo el mapa


----------

